# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  हिन्दी विचार मंच से जोड़ने के लिए आभार

## ramkrishna

हिन्दी विचार मंच से जोड़ने के लिए सबसे पहले तो मै इस मंच के आयोजकों का आभार व्यक्त करता हूं। इस के साथ ही मंच से किसी भी रूप में जुड़े सभी साथियों को प्रणाम करता हूं। मै हिंदी पाणिनि कहे जाने वाले हिन्दी व्याकरण के रचयिता स्वर्गीय आचार्य किशोरी दास वाजपेयी का पौत्र हूं। मेरे पिताजी स्व. मधु सूदन वाजपेयी माधव भक्ति मार्ग के लेखक रहे और सर्व प्रथम सतयुग कैसे लायें इस मंत्र का सूत्र पात किया इसके अलावा उन्होंने प्रार्थनामय जीवन और स्पर्श चिकित्सा पर भी लिखा। मै 1984 से पत्रकारिता के क्षेत्र में हूं। अधिक क्या कहूं। यहां तमाम गुणी लेखक जुड़े हुए हैं जिनके सानिध्य में मुझे भी कुछ सीखने और अपने अनुभवों को साझा करने का अवसर मिलेगा इस उम्मीद के साथ एक बार फिर आप सबको आभार। 
नये सूत्र से जल्द ही मै कुछ बेहतरीन चीजें साझा करूंगा आशा करता हूं आपको पसंद आएंगी।

----------

